# empatar



## Readomingues

Por favor, ¿está correcta la traducción al francés de la frase abajo?

'El Olympique de Marsella empató con el Paris Saint-Germain.'
= 'L'Olympique de Marseille a égalisé le Paris Saint-Germain.'

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Philippides

L'OM a fait match nul contre le PSG

Égaliser c'est l'action de mettre le but qui porte le score à égalité


----------



## Readomingues

OK. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Azarosa

También podés usar, en este caso, "être à égalité"


----------



## GURB

Azarosa said:


> También podés usar, en este caso, "être à égalité"


 Non, pas dans ce cas.L'expression est inexacte. Les deux équipes ne peuvent_ être à égalité_ qu'à un moment de la partie, pas quand elle est finie. En revanche on peut dire que les deux clubs* se sont séparés sur un score de parité*, mais *ont fait match nul* est bien plus courant..et simple.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Se puede ampliar la información aquí: /forum.wordreference.com/threads/estar-empatados-empatar.2961673/


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

Le football de salon continuait 4-3 et puis la suite de l'histoire :

El partido se está acabando. Martín baja hasta la defensa y le quitta la pelota a un jugador del otro equipo y corre con ella hacia la portería contraria. Regatea a un defensa contrario...Luego regatea a otro defensa...El portero sale para pararlo, pero Martín chuta. La pelota pasa por el lado del potero y entra en la portería.
- ¡¡Goool!!
Laura y Mónica saltan de alegría. *¡Han empatado el partido!*
Poco después el árbitro señala el final del partido.
- ¡Ahora sí que pasamos a la siguiente fase!

Je voudrais savoir comment on dit en français la phrase que j'ai engraissé ?
J'ai copié  la scène entière qui précédait  cette phrase pour transmettre en même temps l'énorme émotion qui se trouverait également dans cette phrase et donc je voudrais connaître la phrase naturelle que les Français disent tout à coup à un tel moment et pas la traduction littérale.
[Toujours '...ont égalisé, ...ont fait match nul, sont à égalité, ...' ou un autre verbe ?]

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Tina.Irun said:


> Hola:
> Se puede ampliar la información aquí: /forum.wordreference.com/threads/estar-empatados-empatar.2961673/


Hola:
Puedes consultar este hilo: estar empatados (empatar)


----------



## swift

Quizá valga “ils ont égalisé” o “ils ont recollé au score”, porque me cuesta imaginar que alguien grite con alegría “ils ont fait match nul”.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
No conozco "ils ont recollé..." y estoy rodeada de deportistas.

Me gusta más  "ils ont égalisé".


----------



## jprr

En effet : difficile de sauter de joie en criant "ils ont fait match nul", mais lacher un "match nul !!!" explosif est possible.
"Ils ont égalisé  !!! " me semble le plus simple. 

"recoller au score" existe quasi uniquement dans les commentaires de la presse sportive (le lendemain matin donc )
Pas dans la joie de fin de match.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup _Tina_, _swift _et_ jprr_,

Oui, heureusement dans cette page-là, il y a les mêmes verbes _dans le domaine sportifs _: 'égaliser, être à égalité, faire match nul' et _dans les autres domaines_ : 
'être ex aequo, être en ballotage'.



swift said:


> ...me cuesta imaginar que alguien grite con alegría “ils ont fait match nul”.


Tienes razón. A mi también. Mientras toda la emoción que se encuentra en el momento de expresar esta frase. “ils ont fait match nul” se parece muy formal.


Tina.Irun said:


> Me gusta más "ils ont égalisé".


A mi también.


jprr said:


> mais lacher un "match nul !!!" explosif est possible.


Hum...Oui, c'est une bonne idée !
D'où ma suggestion aussi : pourquoi ne pas raccourcir encore plus 'Ils ont égalisé' à un '_Égaaaal_' explosif ?
Ou même les deux ensemble :
- Égaaal, égaaal. Ils ont égalisééé !


----------



## Nanon

Je n'en jurerais pas : pourtant, quand on gueule, il me semble qu'on gueule le score :  « zéro à zérooooo !!! »
Ou alors, peut-être : « égalitééééé !!!!! »
Mais attendons l'avis d'experts qui gueulent plus fort que moi...


----------



## Gemmenita

Oh, oui.  Merci beaucoup _Nanon_!


----------



## janpol

Gemmenita veut savoir ce que crient spontanément les spectateurs, la fréquentation des stades me dit qu'ils font d'abord le constat que le but a été marqué : "buuuuuuut !", ensuite chacun tire la conclusion qui s'impose au sujet du score.


----------



## Gemmenita

BUUUUUUT, ON A ÉGALISÉÉÉ !

Hum... Finalement, les pièces du puzzle retrouvent leur place...

Merci beaucoup, _janpol_.


----------



## Poutchinelle

Sans aucun doute, Match nul.
Ils ont fait match nul et ont crié "Match nul!".
"On a égalisé" n'a ni queue ni tête à mon avis, ou bien ce serait plutôt "ils ont égalisé le score" car si on dit "ils ont égalisé" on ne sait pas de quoi on parle... Ils ont égalisé la pelouse du terrain?


----------



## Gemmenita

Poutchinelle said:


> "On a égalisé" n'a ni queue ni tête à mon avis,...


Mais siii...
Bonjour Poutchinelle,
Voici un autre sens de 'égaliser' dans Larousse à côté de la définition que vous avez présentée.


> *égaliser*
> 
> Dans une compétition sportive, réussir à obtenir le même nombre de buts, de points que l'adversaire qui, jusqu'alors, en avait marqué davantage.


Merci


----------



## Philippides

Quelques exemples

Menés très vite, les Girondins ont réussi à égaliser face aux Berlinois.
Marcelo égalise 
Le Real Madrid a égalisé à 1-1


----------



## Poutchinelle

Gemmenita said:


> Mais siii...
> Bonjour Poutchinelle,
> Voici un autre sens de 'égaliser' dans Larousse à côté de la définition que vous avez présentée.
> Merci.



Oui, c'est peut-être exagéré de ma part de dire que ça n'a ni queue ni tête.
Je voulais dire par là que ce n'est pas quelque chose que l'on va dire spontanément dans un match, "On a égalisé!". Ça ne fait pas spontané.


----------



## swift

Il faut peut-être rappeler que, dans le contexte fourni, on évoque le match nul dans la narration et non pas dans le discours direct. Il faut ensuite se demander si la question de la spontanéité est pertinente pour traduire ce morceau-là.


----------



## Poutchinelle

swift said:


> Il faut peut-être rappeler que, dans le contexte fourni, on évoque le match nul dans la narration et non pas dans le discours direct. Il faut ensuite se demander si la question de la spontanéité est pertinente pour traduire ce morceau-là.



Pas faux. Pour la première question effectivement 'ils ont égalisé le score' est adéquat puisqu'il s'agit d'une narration.
Pour la deuxième question, de Gemmenita, même s'il s'agit d'une narration également, étant donné qu'il y a des points d'exclamation, un 'Match nul!' me paraît plus adapté.


----------



## Philippides

Poutchinelle said:


> Pas faux. Pour la première question effectivement 'ils ont égalisé le score' est adéquat .


Non, non et non ! "Ils ont égalisé" sans complément est complètement naturel et idiomatique (cf. les exemples plus haut). "Ils ont égalisé le score" ne s'emploie jamais dans ce sens.


Poutchinelle said:


> Pour la deuxième question, de Gemmenita, même s'il s'agit d'une narration également, étant donné qu'il y a des points d'exclamation, un 'Match nul!' me paraît plus adapté.


Je n'imagine pas une exclamation en fin de match, quand on constate un match nul. 
Je peux en revanche imaginer une exclamation quand après avoir été longtemps menée, une équipe marque, et d'un but libérateur égalise : "Et il égalise !". Dans l'exemple vidéo que j'ai posté plus haut, la commentatrice dit "et c'est l'égalité qui arrive à la toute fin de la première mi-temps !"


----------

